# installing dos 6.22 on win 98?



## aquageo407 (Aug 11, 2002)

I want to install dos 6.22 on a computer with the following os windows 98, pentium 2, 128 mb ram, 4-gig hard drive. I have a operating sytem class and would like to be able to run dos 6.22 so I can do my labs at home. I was thinking along the lines of creating a partition on the hard drive ? and installing 6.22 in the partion?I have dos 6.22on floppy (3 discs), I am not sure if I am on the right path or not?Does anyone have the expertise and the time to help me get 6.22 installed on this system? Thanks for taking the time to read my post..............george


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

You can set up a dual boot system with DOS 6.22, but if you are running FAT 32, the DOS partition will have to be FAT 16.

Also, I'm not sure you can do this without reinstalling Windows. Perhaps one of the third party partitioning programs will let you create a FAT 16 partition on a FAT 32 disk...someone here will know.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi aquageo407 

You could install a second hard drive and load DOS to it but why bother? Windows 98 already comes with Dos (7.0) installed. Just boot to a dos prompt and run your dos programs or setup a menu system (using DOS commands) that will boot to either a Dos prompt or windows using the autoexec.bat and config.sys files. Your Dos external commands are located in the c:\windows\command directory.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi again

We perfer that you reply to the thread. That way if I am not online others can jump in and give their advice and someone else who may have the same problem can read this post and see what was done.

From aquageo407 


> I have tried using the dos 7.0 ,but the labs I am trying to run were written for dos 6.22 and do not give me the same results. Is it a long difficult process to partition a hard drive and install dos 6.22 ? I lack the knowledge to do so myself..........george


Yes you can set up a second partiton on the hard drive. I assume that it is all one big partition now? If so you would need a program like partition magic that can resize your existing partition and give you room to create a second paptition without having to reload your entire operating system. Your first partition would probably need to be set up as a Fat 16 partition and Dos loaded to it. I am not sure how you could switch booting back and forth between partitions. It would be easyer to pick up a small second hand hard drive and install that as a slave drive then install Dos to that. Many systems will then let you change from booting off your hard drive 0 to hard drive 1 and back by changing the boot order in the system bios. IMHO this would be much easyer than trying to make a second partition with DOS on it and you would have less chance of messing up your windows98 system.

Edit
It's idea time (see below) you might want to hit the local flea markets/rummage sales and see if you can pick up a used 386 or 486 system for running dos. Since no one wants them anymore you can get them for practically nothing.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i think 98se will run OK with
DOS 6.22 instead of DOS 7

(course i could be wrong)

but i have installed it on older machines,
that have 6.22 on them, using the cabs.

John


----------

